# S-12 (200sx) vs. S-13 (240sx)



## T_to_the_ANK (Jul 10, 2008)

:newbie::newbie::newbie::newbie::newbie::newbie:

Yes I'm a :newbie: here I'm located in Daytona Beach Florida I'm not to firmilar with Nissans but I'm wanting to get the one i got back on the road

This is my 1st Nissan and I'm trying to get it up and running in good condition 

I got a 84 200sx and i over heard that a s-13 (240) coil overs held the same bolt pattern for the front end and i'm wanting to verify this before buying is this true and what years is it compatible with?

I'm trying to get a complete suspension front and rear including front struts , springs or coil overs 

I need help I know nothing about cars............lol


----------

